# Well since we're sharing moron stories here's one.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We had an Eddie parked in the middle of the dirt road in his old Dodge Suv. (He called it his side by side. He got it for $750, talked the dude down from $1000, lol, don't know why he thought I need to know this.) He had his son out of the truck, stalking a deer. So we waited, then they came and talked to us. The dude was taking his boy out for his first archery season, and he was showing him the ropes. The dude explained he's usually a rifle hunter, but the short season pushed him to the archery hunt. I asked if they had seen much, and the Eddie says, yeah I had a shot at a nice 4 point earlier, but I made a bad shot. I hit him low on the leg and couldn't find him. Then he chuckled and said, "But for a 110 yard shot, I guess it wasn't that bad"! :shock: I replied, holy ****, 110 yards? You should stick with the rifle hunt dude. It got weird, He and his son got in the truck, he gave me a dirty look as he pulled out of my way and I drove off. Gotta love this short rifle deer season, it's making way more archery hunters, and you can never have to many of these.

For the record I have nothing wrong with Rifle hunters, I would still rifle hunt after the archery season, if that was still an option, but unfortunately its not


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats crazy :shock:! Not only did he take a bad shot but he probably didn't even look for the animal that hard. Some "ropes" the guy is teaching his son. :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

These are the same morons that think you can hit a deer with a gun if you can see it. Matters not what season they choose, they are slob hunters and shouldn't be in the woods. :?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ass Clowns at their finest....What's wrong with people?????


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

These guys sound familiar; which unit? Were they wearing the old school woodland camo?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is good to know that these kinds of people are out hunting in the woods with us!! Some people just need to be kept in a cage!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> These guys sound familiar; which unit? Were they wearing the old school woodland camo?


Hum, not sure on the camo. They did however look like they were from Carbon County. Hope this helps.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you mention to "Just Hold a Little High.......er"?

One thing that I have learned in my LOOOOOOOOOONG life is to keep my mistakes to myself. I don't even tell of my accomplishments when there is something involved that might get others Nickers in a twist! ha ha


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoghunter wrote:


> That is good to know that these kinds of people are out hunting in the woods with us!!


It doesn't sound like they were very far out in the woods. It's safe if you are just over 110 yards off the road, especially with this guy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This does not surprise me.... they are among us during every season.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Were they wearing the old school woodland camo?


That's funny you mentioned this. I've been seriously considering ****-canning my fancy camo and going back to the army green woodland camo. I feel like a "blob" in my "realtree" camo. Desert shadow doesn't help either.

I feel like camo manufacturers have figured out that hunters like gimicks, and the more "fancy" patterns they come up with the more we'll buy. The problem, at least from what I see, is that the camo doesn't necessarily work to blend me in with my surroundings.

I once read something that said "camoflauge should look like nothing, not something". Isn't that exactly what you want while in the field hunting? I want to look "like nothing". I don't want to look like a tree, or a bush. I want concealment. I want to look like nothing.

I did recently purchase an Under Armour digital camo sweatshirt -- and so far, I really like how it blends in. The pattern looks like "nothing". I think I'm going to ditch King's Outdoor World camo, and go down to the army surplus store in search of some BDU's.

(Please don't lump me in the "slob hunter" crowd based on my choice of camo, or I'll lump you in the "Orvis Dork" and "Tweed" crowd based on your high-dollar preference of equipment designed to "catch" the hunter!)

FYI -- I created a new topic concerning camo - so that this comment doesn't detract from the moron story.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Awwh thats not that long of a shot. With todays technology, its possible..... hey he atleast hit it didnt he :lol: ??

While we were out hunting this weekend, Me & a couple buddies shot during the noon time downtime at the target at camp. One buddy has one of those cool adjustable sites (never seen one of them before :? ). I sheeit you not he had a 6" grouping with 5 arrows at 135 yards :shock: I never imagined a bow could be that accurate at that long of a distance. Like he said several times, He would never take a hunting shot past 70 yards, but still, his groups were even tighter at 100-110 yards. So i guess if you practiced enough to be comfortable with that kind of shot, might not be too bad in a hunting situation, other than it takes the arrow a while to get there and your target could move a little :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH... its funny you say that. Thats actually what I wear out hunting... UnderArmour digital camo shirt on top of Woodland Camo BDU pants or a set of woodland digital BDU's my brother in the Navy sent me. The animals don't seem to care what you wear, because I've gotten close to both elk and deer wearing both that and the Max 1 camo. You're right in that most of the camo stuff is like fishing lures... designed to catch more hunters than to fool animals.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that woodland green stuff makes you look like a black dot on the side of a hill...I am a big fan of the military desert camo...IMO it blends in very well with grass/scrub oak hillsides...plus you can get hot as hell in that dark green stuff!
The very best stuff in my estimation is the Sitka Optifade, but they don't give that stuff away! That's for sure!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> that woodland green stuff makes you look like a black dot on the side of a hill...I am a big fan of the military desert camo...IMO it blends in very well with grass/scrub oak hillsides...plus you can get hot as hell in that dark green stuff!
> The very best stuff in my estimation is the Sitka Optifade, but they don't give that stuff away! That's for sure!


Summer weight... its all about summer weight BDU's. The green digital my brother sent me from Hawaii is winter weight.... yeah, that stuff is hot as hell, so I don't wear it near as often.  I'm not even sure why they sell winter weight BDU's in Hawaii. :lol: I do like the Army's lighter sage colored digital better than the dark greens and browns of the Marine camo I've got.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

oh yeah the digital stuff is definitely better than the old school woodland camo. Unless you are still hunting thru some thick stuff then something lighter than the old school stuff is definitely in order.
yeah I never understood the need for the winter stuff period...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll bet they didn't have camo on, prolly an orange jump suit and an orange hat.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Were they wearing the old school woodland camo?
> ...


My question was sincere, I had a nearly identical experience two years ago, same story and all. Young kid with him, he was going to guide some hunts in CO the following week, had just hit a big old 4point....what really stood was they were wearing the old woodland camo---which is not good, bad or otherwise, I just have not seen anyone wearing that in years. I am pretty sure they were from the Tooele area, must have been, only had about 3 teeth.


----------

